

Google Penalty checker allows for fast SEO analysis - fruition
http://fruition.net/google-penalty-checker-tool/
Fruition&#x27;s Google Penalty Checker tool allows for fast (and free) checking of Google penalties.
======
jenlaflam
Great tool that helps me pinpoint the problem with my traffic. Instantly.
Thanks for providing the tool.

